# Airman to Receive Air Force Cross



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2009)

> Staff Sgt. Zachary J. Rhyner will receive the Air Force Cross for his actions on April 6 in the Shok Valley in Afghanistan. Although shot in the left leg, he called in airstrikes, fired his M-4 rifle at the enemy and helped move other wounded people down a cliff.



He was shot 15 minutes into what would become a 6 hour fire fight during which he is credited with keeping his team from being over-run twice. 

Airman to Receive Air Force Cross

Can I get an Ooh-RAH?!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll give him a big SALUTE from a former Air Force SSGT!

Bill G.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2009)

Hoo-Yah from this Squid, takes alot of Balls to keep it goin after getting tagged.....





For those that dont know, The Air Force Cross is the second highest award that the Air Force can bestow....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 5, 2009)

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2009)




----------

